# Fantastic pony



## Yvonne G (Jun 8, 2008)

I received this in an email from someone I correspond with who lives on the east coast. The story that came with the photos was about Molly, the pony, who was in hurricane Katrina, was injured and abandoned by her owner. She was rescued and was lucky to find a person who is dedicated to animals and would spare no expense to save the pony.

Yvonne


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 8, 2008)

Pretty pony and I like the coat color. Never thought about an artificial leg for an equine. Interesting.


----------



## Jentortmom (Jun 8, 2008)

AS I have said before it is amazing what they can do with injuries these days.


----------



## Isa (Jun 8, 2008)

Really nice story 

Thanks for sharing

Isa


----------



## Josh (Jun 8, 2008)

i like the smiley face where the horses shoe would be.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 9, 2008)

How common is this? It is really awesome.


----------



## Itort (Jun 9, 2008)

I didn't realize they could do this with horses. Usually with a leg injury like this the horse is put down.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> How common is this? It is really awesome.



Its not at all common. Horses can't live on 3 legs like a dog or cat can and they are put down.

Yvonne


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Jun 9, 2008)

Thats what I always thought. Its a shame this hasn't been perfected a long time ago. I really have a love for animals . The success of the prosthetic should open alot of eyes seeing how so many horses are killed because of a broken leg.


----------



## Jacqui (Jun 9, 2008)

But I wonder if it would work with horses when your speaking of so much more weight. Often the horses you hear about breaking legs are like race horses and such. Animals that would be much too hyper/active for this to work. It would take a very calm, quiet animal.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 11, 2008)

That is so neat!!!

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

